# Fuel Smell coming into vehicle



## Fecundity (Jun 27, 2004)

There's a Fuel smell coming into the passenger compartment, we've checked the sending unit, lines up to the engine compartment and it's definitely not the fuel filter, or return/pressure lines. Has anyone experienced the donuts or O-rings on their injectors failing? or perhaps a similar condition?


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

i have no idea what's wrong with my car, but im smelling what's like burned oil. my cars all about this oil it's kinda driving me crazy :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be the O-ring seal around the tank unit. Get up underneath by the gas tank after the car has been off for a while and see if it smells stronger around that area.


----------



## grsmnky33 (Oct 28, 2004)

I just got done fixing mine for the same problem....... check the small rubber fuel lines coming from the top of the fuel tank to the metal lines the run down the left side of the car (they are easy to see once you remove the left rear wheel). The rubber hose that also runs right beside the filler neck is also prone to dryrotting. My high pressure line was dryrotted all the way back to the top of the tank. I replaced all the lines that were cracked (cost was about $25) and I had to drop the tank, but the fuel smell is now gone...... hope this helps you!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have had the same problem, but in my case the injectors themselves were leaking. Take a look at yours after shutting off the car hot. On mine one was seeping externally. It wasn't the O-rings on the top or the bottom, it was the body of the injector itself. It was really easy to replace. I just loosened the two 12mm bolts that hold the fuel rail down and pulled the rail up enough to lift the injector right out. Carefully lower it all back into place with the new injector and you're set. No more gas smell coming in through the ventilation system. 

I had another one leak later. So I ended up replacing all of them eventually.


----------

